# BASS PRO SHOP Sale?



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wondering if anybody can provide a tip if BPS has a bass lure fishing sale before the spawning starts?

Drew

Sent from my Droid 1

2013:
Common cold - 0
Flu - 0
Sniffles - 0
Bluegill - 0
Crappie - 0
Smallmouth - 0
Largemouth - 0
Perch - 0
Redear - 0


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a flyer in todays Toledo Blade called Spring Fishing Classic Feb. 22 thru March 10. at Bass Pro


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Great! Does it say a % off certain items. Or is it your basic fishing sale?

Drew

Sent from my Droid 1

2013:
Common cold - 0
Flu - 0
Sniffles - 0
Bluegill - 0
Crappie - 0
Smallmouth - 0
Largemouth - 0
Perch - 0
Redear - 0


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

They have a spring classic every year feb 22nd thru march 10th. The flyer doesn't include all items, they have good deals on lures throughout the length of the sale.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...directs&cm_cat=mktg&cm_pla=bps&cm_ite=classic


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's the link to the ad without going through the store. It's the Toledo ad.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ircular.cfm&i=145295&m=26235&storeID=66&tab=3


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Im pretty sure they have a big sale every year during the Classic which starts this weekend I believe...Ive been wanting to build a new rod but have been waiting for this sale to build it!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Drew, in case you didn't know, Land Big Fish in Conventry off of Manchester Rd. is also having their annual in store spring fling March 8th - 10th. That should be pretty close to you. The store is in the plaza on the east side of Manchester Rd. The plaza south of Robinson. In case you didn't see it, there is a link in the Northeast Ohio fishing reports forum where you can find out all the details. Everything in the store is 15% off.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I bet i fished long lake 9 times last year. Which means i passed by LBF 18 times. I had no idea they were over there! Ill be sure to check them out since i am only 15 min sw of there. I would this weekend but my gift cards are for bps...

Thank you both!

Drew

Sent from my Droid 1

2013:
Common cold - 0
Flu - 0
Sniffles - 0
Bluegill - 0
Crappie - 0
Smallmouth - 0
Largemouth - 0
Perch - 0
Redear - 0


----------

